

Phonebloks. A phone worth keeping - phowat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oDAw7vW7H0c

======
narendranag
Over on Reddit, this was posted as an example of what happens when you don't
involve an engineer. The comments thread is worth reading, but the primary
point that most people make is that with plug and play hardware, you lose
things like high bus speeds.

